# Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen



## MarcoZG (15. Juni 2014)

Moin moin , mir ist heute was dämliches passiert beim Angeln , ich warf einen 25 G Blinker aus und der ist gegen den Blank gekommen und nun ist die Rute 3 teilig
Meine frage nun : kann ich sie weg schmeißen oder ineinander stecken und kleben mit epoxy oder so ?
mfg


----------



## Tino34 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Wo ist sie denn durchgeknackt???

 Welche Rute ist es denn???


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

MK Hechtpeitsche ja?

Hochmoduliertes Carbon verträgt keine Schläge.
Du wirst dir ein neues Teil bestellen müssen. Flicken ist suboptimal, zumal es für diese Rute ja noch Teile gibt(aktuelles Modell).#6


----------



## MarcoZG (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

MK Hechtpeitsche genau, wo kann ich denn die Teile kaufen ? wurde leider bis jetzt noch  nicht fündig im Netz


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Über einen Händler bestellen, der Balzer Produkte vertreibt.
Falls nicht vorhanden in deiner Gegend, schreib Balzer direkt an per mail.


----------



## MarcoZG (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Vielen Dank für den Tip , mein Verkäufer des Vertrauens könnte das A -Teil bestellen , allerdings müsste ich dafür 65 Euro zahlen und jetzt bin ich am überlegen ob ich mir  nicht gleich eine neue zum Herbstanfang zulege . 
mfg


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Na wenn sie dir gefallen hat, warum nicht?:m
Ich hab die 2,55er und finde sie top.


----------



## ulf (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Hallo

Balzer direkt hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt. Die wollten das zwingend über einen Händler abgewickelt haben. Bei mir war's aber nur das Spitzenteil einer Balzer IM12 Telerute.
Mit der Hechtpeitsche bin ich übrigens auch sehr zufrieden . Ich hab da 110 beim örtlichen Händler gezahlt, somit sind 65 Euro doch schon noch ein ordentliches Stück unterm Neupreis.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## simmi321 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Ich hätte beim Hersteller gesagt das sie beim drillen gebrochen wäre , evtl hätten sie das Teil auf Gewährleistung rausgeleiert.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich hätte beim Hersteller gesagt das sie beim drillen gebrochen wäre , evtl hätten sie das Teil auf Gewährleistung rausgeleiert.



|krach:

Jaja, das ist unsere Gesellschaft. Ich sag nur, ehrlich währt am längsten.


----------



## Tino34 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich hätte beim Hersteller gesagt das sie beim drillen gebrochen wäre , evtl hätten sie das Teil auf Gewährleistung rausgeleiert.



Ohne Worte... aber überlegen nen Plastikröllchen zu tunen! #q


----------



## LdaRookie (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Weiß nicht was das gegeier soll.. ich hätte auf jeden Fall auch Gewährleistung probiert... muss man gar nichts groß erfinden.. "ist beim angeln gebrochen...."

Also mein Angelhändler des Vertrauens hätte da mit Sicherheit mit sich reden lassen!


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich hätte beim Hersteller gesagt das sie beim drillen gebrochen wäre , evtl hätten sie das Teil auf Gewährleistung rausgeleiert.


 
Ist das Allerletzte!


----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



simmi321 schrieb:


> Ich hätte beim Hersteller gesagt das sie beim drillen gebrochen wäre , evtl hätten sie das Teil auf Gewährleistung rausgeleiert.



Super...
Probiere es doch mal mit der Wahrheit....nach dem Motto ich bin zu doof zum angeln...
Die meisten Hersteller sind dann ganz kulant....weil die sich freuen mal die Wahrheit zu hören...
.....beim drillen gebrochen hören die jeden Tag zig  mal weil jeder Depp genauso schlau sein will wie du....


----------



## H.Senge (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Zumal eine Angelrute die von Matze Koch entwickelt und vermarktet wird, ohne rutentasche und besonderen Schutz auskommen sollte.


Wenn du nun beim Auswerfen einen Ast touchierst oder auch der Blinker dir gegen den Blank fliegt oder sie dir vom Rod Pod gerissen wird, das sollte die Rute definitiv aushalten. unter diesem Aspekt würde ich einfach mal nett eine Anfrage auf Kulanz formulieren.


Matze Koch ist ja selbst der König im Ruten ins Auto knallen, irgendwelche Wurfgewichtsuntypischen Köder dranzuklatschen um ja flexibel zu bleiben und ein 25gr. Blinker sollte an der Hechtpeitsche perfekt zu werfen sein.


und das ein Köder beim einholen oder auswerfen mal den Blank berühren KANN, ist nichts ungewöhnliches.

Ich hab damals beim auswerfen mein A-Teil in der Elbe versenkt, weil sich die Steckverbindung einfach gelöst hat beim Werfen und dies mit einem Schnurbruch quittiert wurde.


Habe Balzer geschrieben, dass die Steckverbindung wohl zu locker produziert wurde (vielleicht hatte ich sie aber auch nicht richtig fest versteckt, kann ich nichtmehr sagen) wenn sie sich beim auswerfen verabschiedet.

Balzer antwortete, ich solle bitte zu einem Händer meiner Wahl gehen und ihn das teil gegen Porto bestellen lassen.


Für 4,50€ hatte ich 3 Tage Später ein neues A-Teil für meine Baltic Sea 165




Gruß
Heino


----------



## feko (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Also,ich würde von so nem Produkt ganz weit Abstand nehmen-
ein Wiederkauf käme mir nicht in die Tüte!
Überhaupt hat Balzer ständig Probleme mit gebr. Ruten!


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



H.Senge schrieb:


> Zumal eine Angelrute die von Matze Koch entwickelt und vermarktet wird, ohne rutentasche und besonderen Schutz auskommen sollte.
> 
> 
> Wenn du nun beim Auswerfen einen Ast touchierst oder auch der Blinker dir gegen den Blank fliegt oder sie dir vom Rod Pod gerissen wird, das sollte die Rute definitiv aushalten. unter diesem Aspekt würde ich einfach mal nett eine Anfrage auf Kulanz formulieren.
> ...


Hi,

ich weiss zwar nicht wie man beim werfen gegen die Rute kommen kann mit dem Blinker ist bei einem normalen Wurf eigentlich garnicht möglich vom Winkel her und so.Aber sowas muss eine Rute sicher nicht aushalten können.Gerade teurere Ruten mit den heutigen Materialien haben da schnell ein weg von.Und bricht sie nicht direkt dann evt. später beim werfen.Aber mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie man gegen seine Rute werfen kann?Bei einer Fliegenrute ok ist mir auch schon häufiger passiert aber mit einer normalen Ruten wüsste nicht wie ich das anstellen soll?


----------



## GandRalf (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Moin auch,

Wie schon oben mehrfach angemerkt:

Bei den teilweise recht hoch modulierten Kohlefasern (möglichst steif und doch leicht) ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass man schon einmal an die Grenze eines Biegeradius kommt, oder durch eine Unachtsamkeit einen Blank vorschädigt.
Ist mir bei meiner fast neuen Bushwhacker auch passiert. (Wie genau ist so nicht nachvollziehbar. Jedenfalls ist die Spitze 5cm unter dem Spitzenring beim Anhieb abgeknickt)
Habe dem Händler (Germantackle) den Fall geschildert, Fotos gesendet und nach zwei Wochen (Lieferungen sind im großen Paket für den Händler halt günstiger als Einzellieferungen)
kam dann eine neue Spitze -kostenlos!

#6Daumen rauf für den Service.

Einfach ehrlich den Fall schildern, dann ergibt sich schon was.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



feko schrieb:


> Also,ich würde von so nem Produkt ganz weit Abstand nehmen-
> ein Wiederkauf käme mir nicht in die Tüte!
> Überhaupt hat Balzer ständig Probleme mit gebr. Ruten!



Dann erzähl mal mehr wo sie "ständig Probleme" haben. 
Wäre mir neu das da mehr oder weniger Probleme als bei anderen Herstellern zu finden wären.


----------



## MarcoZG (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich weiss zwar nicht wie man beim werfen gegen die Rute kommen kann mit dem Blinker ist bei einem normalen Wurf eigentlich garnicht möglich vom Winkel her und so.Aber sowas muss eine Rute sicher nicht aushalten können.Gerade teurere Ruten mit den heutigen Materialien haben da schnell ein weg von.Und bricht sie nicht direkt dann evt. später beim werfen.Aber mir ist immer noch nicht klar wie man gegen seine Rute werfen kann?Bei einer Fliegenrute ok ist mir auch schon häufiger passiert aber mit einer normalen Ruten wüsste nicht wie ich das anstellen soll?



Ja wie ich das hin bekommen hab weiß ich auch nicht -.-
Aufjedenfall habe ich ausgeworfen und es hat Knack gemacht.
Konnte schon vorher bei 30 gr Wobblern festellen , dass die SPitze nachgibt und hängt , scheint ja nicht normal zu sein oder?
Ansonsten kann ich die Rute nur  weiterempfehlen , weshalb ich überlege mir eine neue zu holen oder eben das a Teil


----------



## ulf (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mal mehr wo sie "ständig Probleme" haben.
> Wäre mir neu das da mehr oder weniger Probleme als bei anderen Herstellern zu finden wären.




Hi 

Das sind dann diese Scheißhausparolen, weil man jemanden kennt der mal gehört hat, daß ne Balzer von nem Bekannten gebrochen ist ... |rolleyes.
Meine Probleme mit der einen Blatzer Rute war meine eigene Schuld, an sonsten bin ich da sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## feko (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273603&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222361&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262428&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239445&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=242552&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240436&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=192410&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
usw usf.....
Und Ulf-komm mir net mit Scheißhausparolen oder so!
Ein bischen Anstand wäre auch im Internet wünschenswert.


----------



## noob4ever (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Er ist glücklich mit der Rute. Punkt! Er will sie ganz haben und weiter mit ihr glücklich sein. 

Bleibt also:

Die Situation schildern und auf Kulanz hoffen. Normal sollte die Rute ja sowas aushalten. Immerhin ist sie zum Angeln gemacht.

Für 65€ bekommt man auch keine gleichwertige Rute, also  diese 65€ investieren und bissl mehr aufpassen


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



feko schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273603&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=222361&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=262428&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=239445&highlight=balzer+gebrochen
> ...



Wobei in kaum einem Thread behauptet wird das es ein Materialfehler war ..... meist wird sich weder dazu geäussert ob man die Autotür draufgeknallt hat oder vielleicht draufgetreten ist. Aber wenn du da deine persönliche Abneigung reininterpretierst ....

Also doch eher wie Ulf meinte


----------



## feko (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Naja...auch im privaten Kreis habe ich ständig von Rutenbrüchen gehört.Und auch gesehen.
Und genug Defekte Teile an Ufern gefunden.
Das hat nichts mit pers. Abneigung zu tun-ein guter Bekannter ist zB ein ganz hohes Tier bei Balzer.
Aber der Kollege muß ja auch leben-also-kauft die Ruten.
Was wohl auch Tatsache ist-Balzer bietet einen guten Service.
vg


----------



## mantikor (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



> Jaja, das ist unsere Gesellschaft. Ich sag nur, ehrlich währt am längsten.


dann kriegste aber heutzutage nur auf die fresse, zudem kann doch mit der 100% tigen wahrheit keiner umgehen!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



> Die wollten das zwingend über einen Händler abgewickelt haben.


Was völlig normal, legitim und notwendig ist. In sämtlichen Branchen, nicht nur beim Angeln.

Die Aufgabe eines Herstellers ist es, herzustellen. Distribution und sonstige Abwicklungen machen Distributeure bzw. Großhändler. Das ist ein ganz normaler Delegationsprozess und betriebswirtschaftlich nötig, weil das ansonsten viel zu viele Ressourcen kostenintensiv binden würde.

Ein Hersteller jeglicher Art in jeglicher Branche bekommt so oder so jeden Tag 9000000000000 E-Mails, deren Inhaltsgrad größtenteils extrem grenzwertig ist (weil die Schreiber mutmaßlich Probleme haben, sich jeden Tag fehlerfrei bzw. überhaupt die Schuhe zuzubinden - einzellerischer gehts ja z. T. gar nicht mehr).

Wenn man mit seinem Auto Probleme hat, lässt man sich Ersatzteile ja auch nicht direkt vom VW- oder Daimler-Werk liefern - denn auch da wird man direkt von denen nix bekommen.

Insofern ist das überhaupt nichts, was Balzer auch nur ansatzweise anzukreiden wäre. Wenn das übern Händler reibungslos abgewickelt wird, ist daher alles im Lack.


----------



## simmi321 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Ohne Worte... aber überlegen nen Plastikröllchen zu tunen! #q



Na dann solltest du mal Posts richtig lesen bevor du sie hier zur Sprache bringst . Ich kann darin keine Stelle finden wo zu lesen wäre das ich die Rolle tunen möchte sondern nur das ich der Meinung bin das die Bremse nicht richtig zieht . :r

Zudem machen es die Hersteller nicht anders,  da werden auch oft genug Garantiefälle abgelehnt da angeblich eine andere Ursache vorliegt . Das hab ich selbst schon erlebt.


----------



## Fr33 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Vertauscht Garantie bitte nicht mit Gewährleistung! Sind wieder 2 paar Schuhe!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



feko schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit pers. Abneigung zu tun-ein guter Bekannter ist zB ein ganz hohes Tier bei Balzer.



Na dann verrate mal wer, vielleicht kennt man sich ja ....


----------



## feederbrassen (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Hmm,Kohlefaserruten sind bei Fehlbelastung ,Teile nicht richtig inienander gesteckt ,bei Kopfruten aus versehen den Daumen auf den Blank gedrückt während man auswirft usw..
bruchgefärdet.
Dafür hat man ein ,,empfindliches" aber sehr feinfühliges,präzieses und leichtes Gerät zur Hand.
Muss man nicht mit leben aber man kann. |uhoh:


----------



## Jamdoumo (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Na dann verrate mal wer, vielleicht kennt man sich ja ....


 
Vielleicht Willi Frosch? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Grizzl (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rute (Hechtpeitsche) gebrochen*

Falls du Facebook hast, kann man da die Balzer Facebook Seite bzw. denn der die Seite dort führt einfach eine PM schicken vllt sogar mit Bildern und der berät einen schnell und sucht nach einer Lösung.

Geht auch wenn man Balzer anschreibt, denke aber dass das nicht so schnell bearbeitet wird, wie über Facebook.


----------

